# Air Suspension



## gobbi (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone had full VB air suspension fitted.I am thinking of having it and would appreciate any feed back.

Thanks


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
Had the vb semi air(not the full) on the MH we have just got rid of, it was very good. Looked into the full air version for our merc but it was very expensive. 

Paul.


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

We had it fitted to the front of our Ducato LWB X250 panel van conversion, to uprate the front axle to 1850Kg from 1750Kg. When our van was built there was a dirth of some new vans so our option of 2.2L engine and 3,500Kg meant a several month wait hence 3.0L on 3,300Kg chassis. Given the 'judder' problems the 3L engine option was a good move.
Because the 3L engine adds about 75Kg. I found we were running with the spring almost fully compressed after we bottomed our electric step twice! The weigh bridge figures were bad too.

Very painless. Went all the way from the south coast to NEC to discuss it on the VB stand. Found the nearest agent was less than 3 miles away! Dropped it into to the agent and picked it up 2 days later.
The van front end now rides at a constant height no matter what load. Very useful to be able to level the van fore and aft to ensure the fridge works and shower drains. 
We do find it a more comfortable ride, with less roll on corners and easier steering. The extra ride height when fully laden means we never bottom it on rough tracks. Mountain bikers go to rather out of the way places! You never stand out as 'obviously overloaded' . Having gone from dragging the floor pan on the road to full ride height I am very tempted to have it adjusted to ride a little lower
The down side was the controls for the suspension used the hand brake warning light circuit so we dont have a hand brake warning - that was not a problem till I had a serious back problem last year and must have occasionally failed to fully release the hand brake . Driving with it on caused overheating and an expensive rear axle/brake repair. The enormous torque of the 3L engine means it barely notices the hand brake

It was an expensive option but we like it and are saving hard to have the rear axle done then you have full leveling ability


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

We had it fitted 3 years ago to front of our motorhome too. As said previously, the ride is much smoother and we don't "bottom out" anymore. Also, we almost never use our plastic ramps anymore, as the front can be raised/lowered by pressing a button. 

Quite an expensive option, but one we would have again if/when we change vehicles.

Cheers



Mark


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have vb steel updated springs on the front and vb manual air on the back. Allows a 2000/2000 axle loading within the 3500kg.


----------

